# Permanent Intermittent Questions



## The Bad LT

Ok, did a search but couldn't find what I was looking for. I am looking for information on the civil service classification of Permanent Intermittent Police Officer. 

1) As I understand it, this position is part time. Is there a minimum amount of shifts that must be filled per week in order to maintain your position?

2) Considering its part time employment, will the department send you to the MPTC Full-Time academy to keep standards of training consistent or do they send you to the R/I academy?

3) Whats the average rate of pay for this position?

Sorry for the noob questions, but a little birdie told me cards are coming out for an agency that hires P/I's.


----------



## niteowl1970

The Bad LT said:


> Ok, did a search but couldn't find what I was looking for. I am looking for information on the civil service classification of Permanent Intermittent Police Officer.
> 
> 1) As I understand it, this position is part time. Is there a minimum amount of shifts that must be filled per week in order to maintain your position?
> 
> 2) Considering its part time employment, will the department send you to the MPTC Full-Time academy to keep standards of training consistent or do they send you to the R/I academy?
> 
> 3) Whats the average rate of pay for this position?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions, but a little birdie told me cards are coming out for an agency that hires P/I's.


1) Every department is different.

2) Part-time officers most likely get sent to the R/I academy followed by an FTO program. This is how most small departments in Western Mass are staffed. They won't send you to the full-time academy unless you get hired full-time.

3) Every department is different.

Good luck


----------



## The Bad LT

ok thanks, (a friend of mine) already has the reserve and is a full time CPO. I wasnt sure if there was a min amount of shifts that had to be covered under civil service. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GuyS

There is no requirements set under civil service. The agency normally sets their own standards on how the P/I's are worked. Mostly, they just pick up whatever is available.


----------



## j809

Some PDs want you to work as many as 8-10 shifts a month while others all you do is details no shifts. The only thing is that if you want to lateral transfer from a PI position to a FT CS position, you need 2080 hours documented work hours from PD where you worked part time.


----------



## grn3charlie

j809, all I got was blah blah blah! You _have_ to give out the website for that sig!


----------



## Guest

The upside is that I think a CS dept will (usually) pull their full-timers from the P/I ranks. I don't think they are required to though.


----------



## j809

[email protected], CS Pds are required to offer FT jobs to their PIs and a PI can only refuse FT employment three times and then they are let go. Departments can pick and choose from the PI list for selecting a FT candidate and one can stay a PI for a very long time if they don't want them FT. I am a PI in one community and do it for some extra cash and I live in town, i refused FT as i am FT employed already and so are all the other PIs. In that case they had to use the layoff list and after none of those guys wanted the job now they will pull three names(or 4?) from the CS list to hire for that one position.


----------



## Guest

shows what I know... lol


----------



## 13B

j809 said:


> [email protected], CS Pds are required to offer FT jobs to their PIs and a PI can only refuse FT employment three times and then they are let go. Departments can pick and choose from the PI list for selecting a FT candidate and one can stay a PI for a very long time if they don't want them FT. I am a PI in one community and do it for some extra cash and I live in town, i refused FT as i am FT employed already and so are all the other PIs. In that case they had to use the layoff list and after none of those guys wanted the job now they will pull three names(or 4?) from the CS list to hire for that one position.


I'm hearing two different stories. A PD can offer FT spots to their intermittents before they use the layoff list?


----------



## j809

Not sure in our case none if the PIs wanted a ft job so they went to layoff list before tapping the list


----------

